

Hook.io - A full featured i/o framework for node.js - zerop
https://github.com/marak/hook.io

======
tedcl
hook.io is very interesting to me. The idea of being able to easily have a lot
of nodes communicating to each other over any device seems like where node.js
should be going.

I've been watching the progress of this project for a while now. The codebase
and Hook APIs are a bit immature ( and still in flux ), but I have high hopes
for this project's future and the Evented Web in general.

